# Rectocele with cystocele with complete uterine prolapse



## greenery (Apr 19, 2011)

I've been looking at 618 codes for a half hour, and I'm more confused than ever. I have to come up with ONE code that covers _rectocele with cystocele with complete uterine prolapse.
_
618.1 is uterine prolapse without mention of vaginal wall prolapse, which is fine -- but no mention of rectocele or cytocele. Then we have

618.2 uterogenital prolapse, incomplete
618.3 uterogenital prolapse, complete
618.4 uterogenital prolapse, unspecified

Medical dictionary look-up does not give me a definition of _complete uterogenital prolapse_ that gets me off the hook. 

If anybody can point me in the right direction, I would be thankful.


----------



## greenery (Apr 19, 2011)

anybody?


----------



## preserene (Apr 23, 2011)

618.3 would be the more appropriate for this.


----------



## greenery (May 3, 2011)

Many thanks.


----------

